# HTML Form



## depawl (Oct 14, 2001)

I was wondering if it is possible to associate more than one action to a form? I have an order form that I would like to associate with formmail.php to send an email to my client so they can see which items from the page have been ordered, and at the same time I would like to associate the same form with another server script (sim.php)which will take the user to a
secure order page where they can input their credit card info.
Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I think you would have to integrate both php scripts into one. But you'll have to wait for Brandon or covert to confirm that. They're the best at this stuff.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if you can point a form to two places or not - I don't think so. The best way to do it would just be to create a new page like action.php and then use an include statement and include formmail.php at the top, and then put in a line to redirect them to the other PHP file or the page that you want them to go to.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

knight_47 said:


> .....wait for Brandon or *covert* to confirm that....


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


>


Never mind.. :'(


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Didn't he get banned for only 24 hours? why is he still banned?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

MMJ said:


> Didn't he get banned for only 24 hours? why is he still banned?


I think he got banned for good.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you give me a link to the post in which a mod banned him?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

No. I know what happened as we have been e-mailing each other but I think the mods would rather not want me to talk about it. Even if I knew exactly what thread it was, it was probably edited out.

Let's go back to the main subject.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry but my curiosity is taking control!  I didn't even know he got banned... 

Now I'm thinking what the heck is going on here?!?   I hadn't seen him for a while but I didn't really think about it... 

http://forums.techguy.org/members/240439-covert215.html

PM? 

Well in any case you can say goodbye to him for good... Even if he wanted to he couldn't make another account they'll of course have his IP down and stuff. (*Disclaimer: I am not implying that he or anyone should do anything of that nature i.e. against the rules!*) Too bad.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> No. I know what happened as we have been e-mailing each other but I think the mods would rather not want me to talk about it. Even if I knew exactly what thread it was, it was probably edited out.
> 
> Let's go back to the main subject.


Eh, who cares.

He said something in Spanish that shouldn't have been said...

R.I.P.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL.^^

I am pretty sure he can make another account. I have seen a banned user do this before.

What I can find:
Covert's post: http://forums.techguy.org/thread-ga...330-just-three-words-2-a-227.html#post4164375
Cookiegal's: http://forums.techguy.org/thread-ga...330-just-three-words-2-a-228.html#post4166695


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

MMJ said:


> What I can find:
> Covert's post: http://forums.techguy.org/thread-ga...330-just-three-words-2-a-227.html#post4164375
> Cookiegal's: http://forums.techguy.org/thread-ga...330-just-three-words-2-a-228.html#post4166695


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

What?

But she said 24 hours she didn't say permanently.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

MMJ said:


> What?
> 
> But she said 24 hours she didn't say permanently.


No she said she banned him once before for the same thing, this time it's permanent.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

(just morning his forum death)


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't understand. I am going to pm Cookiegal. Maybe she just forgot to unban him


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

MMJ said:


> LOL.^^
> 
> I am pretty sure he can make another account. I have seen a banned user do this before.
> 
> ...


First, they block your ISP address, so he can't create an account at all.

Second, what are the links for? 



MMJ said:


> I don't understand. I am going to pm Cookiegal. Maybe she just forgot to unban him


He is banned for good, I asked him and a moderator and they both said he won't be coming back.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

MMJ said:


> I don't understand. I am going to pm Cookiegal. Maybe she just forgot to unban him


This is his second offense, the first time he did it, he got banned for 24 hours. The second time, they banned him for good.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Some snippets:



angelize56 said:


> Thank you Karen! :up:
> 
> Disappointed in covert215! :down:


 


Couriant said:


> He's alway rude
> 
> especially in here
> 
> thank you karen :up:





Cookiegal said:


> No problem. I wasn't going to unban him so he could apologize.


Well, you may not like it, but I guess I can say that he deserved it.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> First, they block your ISP address, so he can't create an account at all.


So how come this guy signed up again?

http://forums.techguy.org/site-comments-suggestions/516654-banned.html


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

MMJ said:


> I don't understand. I am going to pm Cookiegal. Maybe she just forgot to unban him


I pmed her and this is what she said:



> I thought it was very clear. He had already been banned for 24 hours for the same offense and then came back and deliberately did the same thing again so I told him to pack up his things and go find another site.


But I can't find where she told him the second time. But that was really stupid on his part :down:

Note: This thread has been officially hijacked!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

MMJ said:


> Note: This thread has been officially hijacked!


Hey you're treading on my territory there.  I've got an image for that.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

MMJ said:



> So how come this guy signed up again?
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/site-comments-suggestions/516654-banned.html


I don't know, but look what happened - he was banned immediately again.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Yup, the idiot  :down:

But that was because his crimes were more serious than rudeness. Either way he said who he was.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Coverts gone??  he was a big help to me.. is ok if i ask what he did?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

It says. Read the posts and click on the links.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

MMJ said:


> It says. Read the posts and click on the links.


He said something inappropriate in Spanish. Got banned for 24 hours before, and now he was banned for good.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

MMJ said:


> I pmed her and this is what she said:


Exactly what part of *PRIVATE * do you not understand?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Time to get the thread back on track please, I don't think that the original poster cares who did what to whomever's Cheerios bowl


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> Time to get the thread back on track please, I don't think that the original poster cares who did what to whomever's Cheerios bowl


Good idea. :up:


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

...


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> Exactly what part of *PRIVATE * do you not understand?


Sorry

I thought if anybody pmed her she would give him/her the same info so I didn't realize that I should have kept it private


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I just PMed depawl to see if his question was solved. If it isn't, we can get back to the subject, if it is, then you may want to close this.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Party pooper!


----------

